# Blinds V Screens



## Bobmarley3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Out MH (which we've not had long) has those concertina blind jobs for the cab windows. They do a good job but they are fiddly and a bit delicate. We were wondering about getting silver screens instead, but aren't sure if we'd have to take the concertina jobbies down first.

What do other people do please? Are the concertina jobbies as delicate as they seem? Thanks, Jools


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

Loads of posts about this subject already. 

We have the same blinds and external screens. Only close the inside ones when its very cold, otherwise its just the outer ones.

We tried the inner screens but ended up with loads of condensation, external ones solved the problem totally.

Andy


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Silver Screens (External insulated screens) are designed to provide complete privacy and prevent condensation on glass windows; windscreen and door windows. Internal concertina blinds are designed to provide privacy.
At any time other than warm summer months, you are likely to suffer condensation on the glass if you do not use external insulated screens.
Gerry


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

I am going to go against the grain here. We had pop on internal blinds in this MH as well as using the external silver screen in winter.

After having a Swift Bolero before, my how I missed the internal concertina blinds. The look of them and the casing just totally transform the inside of the cab windows, from looking like a van to a MH. So much so that in the end we paid to have them fitted.

We use the external silver screen in Winter, and as soon as the weather warms up just the concertina ones, in fact we were away 9 days last week and never once used the silver screen. When we do put the silver screen on outside I still close the blinds as it looks so much more homely.

We find if it's not freezing cold outside we don't seem to get condensation.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Briarose said:


> I am going to go against the grain here.


Not at all : I'm exactly the same. I've got external screens, but they're only used if it's sub-zero or in summer if the cab's facing the sun. Otherwise, the internal concertina blinds are far more homely. Just wish the magnets that hold them together at the centre were a bit stronger.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm with Briarose on this one - the flexibility offered by having both plus the finish of concertina blinds appeals to me. I agree that the concertina blinds look flimsy, but just treat them with respect, and they will continue to do their job for a long time.

Colin


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have never had the concertina type internal blinds so can't comment on their day to day use.I have tried operating them when looking round new vans and not been very impressed with the operation of them, they do look a bit flimsy and delicate to me.

External screens have excellent insulating properties and in my opinion are an essential accessory,keeping the van warm in the colder months and cool in the summer.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

i fancy the concertina blinds ... any recomendations for a company that fits in the midlands please ?


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I use both sometimes. I bought the external Silver Screens....and excellent they are too....to combat condensation and to insulate against the cold in the cab area and they do a brilliant job.

I also use the concertina blinds which are fiddly. 

I was away for 10 days last (week or so) in Scotland and only used them a couple of times as I was wild camping mostly. I like to be able to have the option of moving off if necessary (not that it ever has been!) as I am on my own. I did get condensation when I did not use them a few mornings and the cab was noticeably colder.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

spatz1 said:


> i fancy the concertina blinds ... any recomendations for a company that fits in the midlands please ?


Camper UK at North Hykeham fitted ours. They have a camp site you can stay on too.....might be a good opportunity to visit Lincoln :wink:


----------



## 5bells (Feb 4, 2009)

We have the Remis Concertina Blinds, 3 years now also have silver screens.

Do not use the silver screens much now as we like the light and the view from the windscreen.

This is no problem to us when weather is warm or when on hook up in colder weather because we use our little 500 watt heater between our seats on low at night this keeps condensation away.

If using Moho off hook up in winter would use silver screens but trying to avoid that by motorhoming abroad as much as poss  

Ray


----------



## Helgamobil (Jul 18, 2010)

We have a 2000 Euromobile (Ducato cab) and I like the idea of having concertina type blinds fitted to the windscreen and cab windows. Does anyone know where I can get these retrofitted? We currently use internal silver screens which are fine and efficient, but a bit of a faff.


----------

